
Creating email templates with React components - CodyReichert
https://assertible.com/blog/creating-email-templates-with-react-components
======
CodyReichert
Hey HN, author here! This method of inlining CSS for email templates has been
serving us well for a while now at Assertible. All of our emails are created
with React components and then compiled down to static markup; with dynamic
data injected via props.

I'm interested to hear some other ways people have achieved this, or answer
questions for anyone looking to do something similar!

